# Ammo for the Shinsung Career 202 9MM...



## alhefner (Jan 26, 2011)

I got an "open box" Shinsung 202 9MM from Pyramyd Air and ordered several different pellets to try out. I got a huge batch of the 77 grain Eunjin pellets as well as round nose pellets from Air Venturi in 70gr. 80gr. 90gr. and 100gr.

Of all of those, the 80gr. pellets from Air Venturi worked the best and gave the best groups but I found that no matter what size they were, I had to use something to nudge the pellets into the barrel until I felt the rifling catch or they would fall back when I moved the rifle...oh well, small things ya know.

Out of curiosity, I went to a major sporting goods retailer here in Reno and found some "hard cast" lead bullets in 100gr. .356 and tried those out....WOW! I had 1" groups consistently at 50 yards. I only get 5 good shots per fill but accuracy is pretty important to me. I had bought the last box they had and I found out they don't plan to restock...good thing they knew the manufacturer and gave me the phone number...I can get more. Thinking I might try some .357 but not sure that would be good with a hard cast bullet.

Anyone else playing around with ammo for the Shinsung 9MM rifles? What are you having the best results with?


----------



## darkgael (Feb 10, 2006)

Playing around with ammo. Yes, all the time. 
9mm.....no. .45 in a SamYang. Different gun, same idea. 
I also do a lot of reloading for my firearms and cast bullets for many of my pistols.
I use the same mold to cast .45 bullets for my air gun as I do for my 1911. The difference is that I cast the airgun bullets from pure lead, not a hard alloy. 
If the hard alloy works for you, it is a simple matter to order 9mm bullets online.
I have found, also, that my rifle likes both round balls and bullets at 0.457 - .458 diameter better than the normal .452" that the Colt uses.
What I do for those - I have the equipment - is swage the .452s up to .458. 
Round balls are bought at 0.457".

Also...for your use...000 Buckshot is 0.360" diameter and might work in your rifle. By the five pound bag, it is way cheaper than "pellets". If it works.
Pete


----------



## VINCE (Feb 24, 2009)

Bump.


----------

